# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 07/2014



## PCGH_Marco (28. Mai 2014)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 07/2014 ist ab      sofort  online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 4.    Juni 2014 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware      teilweise  einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games      Hardware 07/2014 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf      Fragen und  Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 07/2014 haben euch gefallen?*

*Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 07/2014 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## Overkee (31. Mai 2014)

Auf den Test der Grafikkartenkühler freu ich mich sehr  Wird eine interessante Ausgabe, auch wenn diesmal die Vollversion nicht meinen Geschmack trifft.


----------



## Tischi89 (1. Juni 2014)

freu mich auf fast alle themen


----------



## Brzeczek (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team. Wie in den letzen 10 Jahren fieber ich wieder eure neu Ausgabe entgegen. Ich habe vor auf zu Rüsten. Nur mich quelt eine Frage. Ich will mir eine Radeon 290X Kaufen, kenne aber ihre Folding@Home Leistung nicht im Vergleich zur Nvidia Konkurrenz. Könnt ihr mich bitte aufklären?!


----------



## MDJ (3. Juni 2014)

Hi.
 Hab mich sehr auf den Test der Grafikkarten gefreut 
 Weis nicht ob es schon irgendwo erwähnt wurde.
 Bei den Grafikkarten-Tests (ab Seite 36) ist eine "Palit GTX 780 Jetstream 6GB" dabei, welche 6GB Speicher hat. Im Einkaufsführer auf Seite 120 steht sie mit nur 3GB drin.


----------



## S754 (3. Juni 2014)

Super Ausgabe, am Besten hat mir der XP Artikel gefallen!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Juni 2014)

MDJ schrieb:


> Bei den Grafikkarten-Tests (ab Seite 36) ist eine "Palit GTX 780 Jetstream 6GB" dabei, welche 6GB Speicher hat. Im Einkaufsführer auf Seite 120 steht sie mit nur 3GB drin.


 
Copy-&-Paste-Bug, Mist. Die Karte hat natürlich 6 GiB. Danke für den Hinweis, das steht kommenden Monat nicht mehr drin. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## trigger831 (4. Juni 2014)

Der Test, der Z97-Mainboards war,nun ja, sagen wie mal; aufschlussreich. Sehr interessant ist jedoch der Artikel über die "Neue Lüftergeneration". Das, was ich wissen wollte, wurde hier sehr detailliert dargestellt. Top !


----------



## Research (4. Juni 2014)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Hallo liebes PCGH Team. Wie in den letzen 10 Jahren fieber ich wieder eure neu Ausgabe entgegen. Ich habe vor auf zu Rüsten. Nur mich quelt eine Frage. Ich will mir eine Radeon 290X Kaufen, kenne aber ihre Folding@Home Leistung nicht im Vergleich zur Nvidia Konkurrenz. Könnt ihr mich bitte aufklären?!


 
Weil Stanford sich weigert in OpenGl/CL zu arbeiten und lieber proprietäre schei*e wie CUDA nutzt.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (4. Juni 2014)

Das mit den Z97 Boards bin ich der selben Meinung wie trigger, nur wenn ich sehe, nur ein Test eines Gigabyte Boards, und das auch noch das gleiche wie im Forum schon getestet wurde, weit vorher, da frage ich mich echt warum dieses, warum kein anderes??

Genauso der Beitrag passt meine CPU zu GPU, 780, 770 und 750Ti, grandiose Aufstellung echt

Achja, und das Heft wird auch immer dünner.

So genug gemeckert.


mfg


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Juni 2014)

Im Test sind schon ein paar mehr Z97-Boards - oder fehlen bei dir im Heft Seiten? In dem Fall müsstest du dich bitte an unseren Kundendienst wenden.



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Genauso der Beitrag passt meine CPU zu GPU, 780, 770 und 750Ti, grandiose Aufstellung echt


Eigentlich wird im Text ziemlich ausführlich erklärt, warum, weshalb, wieso. Aber das Heft ist wohl zu dünn... (falls das wegen fehlender Seiten der Fall sein sollte: bitte Kundendienst kontaktieren!)


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (4. Juni 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Im Test sind schon ein paar mehr Z97-Boards -  oder  fehlen  bei dir im Heft Seiten? In dem Fall müsstest du dich bitte an  unseren Kundendienst wenden.


 
Es ging mir nicht um  die anderen Z97 Boards, sondern das nur ein Gigabyte Board getestet wurde und genau das gleiche wie vom der8auer 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...er/333013-review-gigabyte-z97x-soc-force.html

Man hätte hier Zeit und Ressourcen in andere Bretter Stecker können.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Juni 2014)

Ah, jetzt kapier ich's!


----------



## meckswell (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

bei mir im Dorf gibts kein Laden, der die PCGH hat (hier gibts nur Bildzeitung). Ich möchte aber gerne die aktuelle Ausgabe 07/2014 wegen dem Wolfensteinartikel. Ein Abo möchte ich nicht.
Die Fahrtkosten in die Stadt würden den Heftpreis übersteigen. Kann man das einzelne Heft bestellen, oder kann ich den Wolfensteinartikel evtl. per email käuflich erwerben?

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Juni 2014)

meckswell schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir im Dorf gibts kein Laden, der die PCGH hat (hier gibts nur Bildzeitung). Ich möchte aber gerne die aktuelle Ausgabe 07/2014 wegen dem Wolfensteinartikel. Ein Abo möchte ich nicht.
> Die Fahrtkosten in die Stadt würden den Heftpreis übersteigen. Kann man das einzelne Heft bestellen, oder kann ich den Wolfensteinartikel evtl. per email käuflich erwerben?
> ...



Schau mal hier: Monatsausgaben - Heftbestellung - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl 



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Achja, und das Heft wird auch immer dünner.


 
Nee. Auch diese Ausgabe hat 132 Seiten.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## meckswell (4. Juni 2014)

Super Raff, Danke.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (4. Juni 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt kapier ich's!


 
Wie  gesagt, kann auch sein, das es jammern auf hohem Niveau ist, aber ich  möchte demnächst ein neues Brett kaufen mit dem Devil Canyon und möchte  mich so gut wie möglich informieren



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nee. Auch diese Ausgabe hat 132 Seiten.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Ich gebe zu, das es meine Erste Ausgabe dieses Jahr ist *schäm, ich ging jetzt von meine alten Hefte aus und da waren es noch über 145 Seiten


----------



## alalcoolj (4. Juni 2014)

Ich fand den CPU-Test im Grafiklimit sehr aufschlussreich. Mein 3 Jahre alter i5-2300 mit Turbo-OC@3,3 GHz erreicht somit im Index 1080p AA/AF einem Wert von rund 80! Nicht schlecht - wo ist da der Sinn des Aufrüstens, wenn man diese Auflösung und AA-Stufe hauptsächlich nutzt? Die neuen Haswells sind mir somit -zumindest für's Spielen- ziemlich egal.


----------



## VikingGe (4. Juni 2014)

> Genauso der Beitrag passt meine CPU zu GPU, 780, 770 und 750Ti, grandiose Aufstellung echt


5 CPUs * 3 Grafikkarten * 3 Setups pro Spiel * 6 Spiele = 270 Testergebnisse, das reicht ja wohl.

Kritik möchte ich an genau dem Artikel aber dennoch äußern. Und zwar ist es schon recht auffällig, dass von den sechs getesteten Titeln gerade einmal zwei in der Lage sind, eine GTX 770 in FullHD auszulasten, und selbst mit einem 4930K/4770K. Schuld daran ist die Spieleauswahl. Mir ist zwar klar, dass ihr da gerne dieselben Titel wie in euren normalen CPU-Benchmarks haben wolltet, aber bei der Auswahl war das eigentlich abzusehen. Starcraft 2 ruckelt auf einer 780 Ti genau so unspielbar vor sich hin wie eine 750 Ti in FullHD, weil die CPU limitiert? Wow, wie überraschend! 

Da hätte man sich lieber an ein paar andere Spiele herangewagt, bei denen zumindest eine realistische Chance auf GPU-Limit besteht. Meinetwegen AC4 (auch wenn das Intel-only sein dürfte), Far Cry 3, Metro, Thief oder irgendwie sowas. Watch Dogs ging ja nicht, kam ja letztens erst raus. Dann wären zwar die Ergebnisse etwas anders gewesen - klar - aber man hätte auch ablesen können, welche Konfiguration für welches Spiel sinnvoll ist. Nur so, wie der Test abgedruckt ist, ist die Überschrift "Grafikkarten-Limit" doch etwas irreführend, da genau dieses Grafikkarten-Limit fast nie erreicht wird.


Ansonsten, joa, ein Heft mit für mich persönlich nur wenigen spannenden Themen, war aber auch schon vorher klar - finde es trotzdem gut gemacht. Auch den Retro Gaming-Artikel für den RasPi, nur, dass Samba die einfachste Möglichkeit sein soll, um Daten auszutauschen, halte ich mal für ein Gerücht - das ist wohl eher die nervigste


----------



## alalcoolj (5. Juni 2014)

Selbst bei dieser Titelauswahl sieht man ja schon die Tendenz recht deutlich, dass in 1080p AA die Indexwerte der CPUs näher zusammenrücken.

Will jetzt nicht der Buh-Mann sein, aber nach dem Lesen dieses "Reality Check"-Artikels verstehe ich noch weniger warum der PCGH-Index auf 720p basiert. Mir ist völlig klar, dass man nur dann die volle Leistungsentfaltung der neuen CPUs darstellen kann, aber für nahezu keinen Spieler mit mind. 1080p und meistens AA ist so ein Indexwert hilfreich bei einer Kaufentscheidung. Er führt sogar in die Irre, wenn man sich nicht wirklich mit dieser Größe und der Wechselwirkung von CPU umd GPU befasst hat. Was bringt mir die Mehrleistung einer CPU, wenn ich sie nicht mal mit einer 780 Ti nutzen kann, falls ich in 1080p AA spiele (siehe z.B. BF4 und Crysis3)?
Von daher finde ich den Kasten "Die preislichen Idealkombination CPU/GPU" super. Der hilft wirklich bei einer Kaufentscheidung! Mehr davon!


----------



## _chiller_ (5. Juni 2014)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Das mit den Z97 Boards bin ich der selben Meinung wie trigger, nur wenn ich sehe, nur ein Test eines Gigabyte Boards, und das auch noch das gleiche wie im Forum schon getestet wurde, weit vorher, da frage ich mich echt warum dieses, warum kein anderes??


 
Wie so oft ist das Leben kein Wunschkonzert, daher sind alle Hardwareseiten (auch PCGH) auf die Hersteller angewiesen was Testsamples angeht. Und wenn ein Hersteller eben nur ein Produkt da hat, dann nimmt man eben das. Rate mal welches Gigabyte-Mainboard ich grade teste...


----------



## Four2Seven (5. Juni 2014)

Als Besitzer zweier Raspberries habe ich mich über den RetroArch Artikel gefreut. Hatte damit schon experimentiert, bekam aber das XBOX Gamepad nicht auf meinen Lieblingsemulatoren zum Laufen.

Zusatz:
Also ich musste schon noch mehr in Rapsi-Foren graben, damit ich wirklich alles zum Laufen bekomme. Ganz so "einfach" wie im Artikel läufts dann doch nicht. Der Raspi ist halt doch sehr viel mit Bastelei verbunden (aber super, wenns dann mal läuft). Sofort ein Image-Backup der fertige SD-Karte gemacht und perfekt.

Tricky waren die Erkennung der (kabelgebundenen) XBOX-Controller sowie das korrekte (und an den jeweiligen Emulator) richtig angepasste Buttonmapping.


----------



## tfg95 (5. Juni 2014)

Bitte sorgt dafür, dass das E-paper überarbeitet wird, denn von manchen Seiten kann weder vor- noch zurückblättern.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (5. Juni 2014)

tfg95 schrieb:


> Bitte sorgt dafür, dass das E-paper überarbeitet wird, denn von manchen Seiten kann weder vor- noch zurückblättern.


 
Danke für den Hinweis. Der Bug ist bekannt. Es gibt es noch das Problem, dass auf Seiten mit vielen Verlinkungen die Wischgesten nicht richtig erkannt werden. Der Entwickler arbeitet daran und der Fehler sollte in der nächsten Version der App gefixt sein.


----------



## tfg95 (5. Juni 2014)

PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Der Bug ist bekannt. Es gibt es noch das Problem, dass auf Seiten mit vielen Verlinkungen die Wischgesten nicht richtig erkannt werden. Der Entwickler arbeitet daran und der Fehler sollte in der nächsten Version der App gefixt sein.


 
Das freut mich zu lesen. Denn schließlich:


----------



## tigerjessy (6. Juni 2014)

Ich bin eigentlich nicht jemand der jeden Fehler direkt anprangert. Aber im Cpu-Kühler-Test sind mir mehrere aufgefallen.

1. Ihr testet den Cryorig R1 Ultimate, bildet aber den R1 Universal ab. Der Ultimate ist komplett schwarz und hat 2 identische 140er Lüfter.

Welches Modell wurde denn jetzt getestet? Ultimate oder Universal?

2. Auf Seite 64 wurden in der Testtabelle die Temperaturen des Noctua NH-D15 falsch eingetragen. 51/53/56°C sind wohl kaum richtig, Da sie auch exakt die gleichen die die des Bei quiet Shadow Rock Slim sind.

3. Bei allen Kühlern ausser dem Thermalrigth Spirit 140 Power wird der gleiche Schalldruck ermittelt. Das kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben.

Des weiteren hat mich der M.2-SSD Test etwas irritiert.
Darin wird auf die Ausgabe 5/14 verwiesen.
Da ich Pcgh seit 5 Jahren lese hatte ich diese Ausgabe auch zur Hand.
Und im Beitrag "Flaschenhals ade!" muss ich eine Reihe falscher Angaben entdecken.
Im Absatz Mini-Platine als SSD wird geschrieben das 2 Lanes genutzt werden die eine Bandbreite von 2GByte/s bieten und durch die Kodierung 128b130b davon 1969 MByte/s übrig bleiben. Und das ein Vollausbau von 4 Lanes vorgesehen ist welcher 4000MByte/s ermöglicht.

Das ist bezogen auf M.2 Bullshit.

1. M.2 läuft auf PCI-E 2.0 was bedeutet das bei 500MByte/s pro Lane schluss ist. Ergo bieten 4 Lanes 2GByte/s.

2. Die Kodierung ist 8b/10b. Dann bleiben von 1GByte/s noch 800MByte/s bei 2 Lanes welche zur Zeit von M.2 unterstützt werden übrig.

Von einem Fachblatt erwarte ich das die Standards nicht verwechselt werden.

Bezogen auf den Kühlertest der aktuellen Ausgabe möchte ich keine Bewertung abgeben, aber für die Zukunft bitte wieder zu alter Qualität zurückfinden.

MfG Patrick


----------



## PCGH_Tom (6. Juni 2014)

tigerjessy schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich nicht jemand der jeden Fehler direkt anprangert. Aber im Cpu-Kühler-Test sind mir mehrere aufgefallen.
> 
> 1. Ihr testet den Cryorig R1 Ultimate, bildet aber den R1 Universal ab. Der Ultimate ist komplett schwarz und hat 2 identische 140er Lüfter.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Patrick,

die Tabelle im Kühlertest ist leider total durcheinandergeraten beim Kopieren der Werte aus dem Wertungsdokument in die Testtabelle fürs Heft. daher stimmen viele der Werte nicht. Ich war am Tag der Abgabe leider krank, daher sind die Fehler durchgerutscht, die Kollegen können ja nicht jeden einzelnen Testwert kennen. Als ich wieder gesund war, lag das Dokument aber leider schon im Druck. Die richtige Tabelle mit passenden Sone/db(A)-, Temperatur- und Co.-Werten liefern wir dann in der kommenden Ausgabe nach. Bitte entschuldige den Bug.

Ich würde Dir die passenden Werte gerne jetzt posten, habe hier in Taipeh aber keinen Zugriff auf das Excel,

Grüße von der Computex,
Tom


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (6. Juni 2014)

tigerjessy schrieb:


> Des weiteren hat mich der M.2-SSD Test etwas irritiert.
> Darin wird auf die Ausgabe 5/14 verwiesen.
> Da ich Pcgh seit 5 Jahren lese hatte ich diese Ausgabe auch zur Hand.
> Und im Beitrag "Flaschenhals ade!" muss ich eine Reihe falscher Angaben entdecken.
> ...


 
Hier gilt es zu unterscheiden, was im Standard spezifiziert, und wie der Standard in der Realität implementiert wird. Der M.2-Standard macht keine Aussage darüber, welcher Typ PCI-Express-Lanes verwendet wird. M.2 wird aktuell mit zwei Lanes angebunden. Diese dürfen sowohl mit PCI-Express 2.0 als auch mit  PCI-E 3.0 arbeiten. Das ermöglicht dann 800 bzw. 1969 MByte/s. Im Text beziehe ich mich auf den Maximalausbau mit zwei Lanes und PCI Express 3.0.

Dass Intels Referenzimplementierung nur zwei PCI-Express-2.0-Lanes nutzt, ist zwar standardkonform, aber keinesfalls vom Standard so erzwungen. Und dass noch keine PCI-E-3.0-fähigen Controller auf dem Markt erhältlich sind, ist schade, hat aber wiederum nichts damit zu tun, dass das bei der M.2-Standardisierung so festgelegt wurde. Mit M.2 sind also je nach Implementierung derzeit Maximalgeschwindigkeiten von 800, 1.600, 1.969 und 3.938 MB/s möglich und standardkonform. Und für das Upgrade auf PCI-E 4.0 muss der M.2-Standard wohl gar nicht angepasst werden.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (6. Juni 2014)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Wie  gesagt, kann auch sein, das es jammern auf hohem Niveau ist, aber ich  möchte demnächst ein neues Brett kaufen mit dem Devil Canyon und möchte  mich so gut wie möglich informieren
> 
> 
> 
> Ich gebe zu, das es meine Erste Ausgabe dieses Jahr ist *schäm, ich ging jetzt von meine alten Hefte aus und da waren es noch über 145 Seiten


 
Keine Sorge, es kommen schon noch mehr Gigabyte-Boards, zum Testzeitpunkt hatte ich aber nur dieses eine Sample zur Verfügung. Ein weiteres, vermutlich das Sniper Z97, sollte in der Woche nach der Computex eintrudeln.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## tigerjessy (6. Juni 2014)

PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Hier gilt es zu unterscheiden, was im Standard spezifiziert, und wie der Standard in der Realität implementiert wird. Der M.2-Standard macht keine Aussage darüber, welcher Typ PCI-Express-Lanes verwendet wird. M.2 wird aktuell mit zwei Lanes angebunden. Diese dürfen sowohl mit PCI-Express 2.0 als auch mit  PCI-E 3.0 arbeiten. Das ermöglicht dann 800 bzw. 1969 MByte/s. Im Text beziehe ich mich auf den Maximalausbau mit zwei Lanes und PCI Express 3.0.
> 
> Dass Intels Referenzimplementierung nur zwei PCI-Express-2.0-Lanes nutzt, ist zwar standardkonform, aber keinesfalls vom Standard so erzwungen. Und dass noch keine PCI-E-3.0-fähigen Controller auf dem Markt erhältlich sind, ist schade, hat aber wiederum nichts damit zu tun, dass das bei der M.2-Standardisierung so festgelegt wurde. Mit M.2 sind also je nach Implementierung derzeit Maximalgeschwindigkeiten von 800, 1.600, 1.969 und 3.938 MB/s möglich und standardkonform. Und für das Upgrade auf PCI-E 4.0 muss der M.2-Standard wohl gar nicht angepasst werden.


 
Das sehe ich etwas anders. 
 Schließlich ist nicht jeder Experte oder kennt alle Standards auswendig. Wenn dem so wäre bräuchte ich keine PCGH.
Um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen sollte man vielleicht schreiben worauf man sich bezieht.
Fakt ist aber nun mal das das aktuelle M.2 Interface die Bandbreite bei 800MByte/s deckelt.
Siehe PCGH 7/14 S27.
Als User ist es für mich wichtiger was real ist als was technisch möglich ist

Meine Kritik ist nicht böse gemeint. PCGH bleibt auch weiterhin das Magazin meiner Wahl.
Die hier von dir geschriebene Erklärung fehlte mir im entsprechenden Artikel in der Print 05/14.
Dann wäre es erst gar nicht zum Missverständnis gekommen.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Pyrodactil (7. Juni 2014)

Lieber dünn & kompakt als dick mit überflüssigen Seiten.
Gute Ausgabe mit vielen News. 

GPU Lüfter: 
Gut zu wissen das Pattex als Wärmeleitkleber funktioniert. Denn bei meinem rauchenden Kumpel sind damals durchs Nikotin unbemerkt die Kühlblöcke von seiner 280er abgegangen. Folge: Spalt & Hitze = Spannungswandler abgeraucht. 
P.S. Zum reinigen geht auch Spiritus.
Mich wundert nur das der Morpheus-Kühler Testsieger geworden ist. Denn der sieht absolut identisch mit dem Prolimatech MK-13 aus, der damals von Caseking zurückgezogen wurde, da er die leckige 480er im Bench nicht unter 100°C Bändigen konnte. Unter anderem war er mir mit den Lüftern viel zu dick aufgebaut & war somit SLI untauglich.

CPU-Test im Grafikkarten Limit:
Bin beruhigt das mein 3770K noch ausreicht & ich die kpl. Haswell +Refresh Geschichte überfliegen kann. Obwohl die Boards nette neue Features besitzen.
Ich freue mich schon auf den Haswell Extreme mit min. 8-Kernen, obwohl wie im Test zu sehen der 4960X 6-Kerner in Anno 2070 kaum was bringt aber in BF4 +16Fps schiebt. Vielleicht wäre Shogun 2 auch interessant gewesen. Ups sorry, das Game ist ja auch schon von anno 2011.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Juni 2014)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Mich wundert nur das der Morpheus-Kühler Testsieger geworden ist. Denn der sieht absolut identisch mit dem Prolimatech MK-13 aus, der damals von Caseking zurückgezogen wurde, da er die leckige 480er im Bench nicht unter 100°C Bändigen konnte. Unter anderem war er mir mit den Lüftern viel zu dick aufgebaut & war somit SLI untauglich.



Auf den ersten Blick mögen sie ähnlich aussehen, aber das liegt in der Natur der Sache.  Der Peter (I/II) sieht auch ähnlich aus, die Unterschiede liegen im Detail (u. a. die Biegung der Lamellen). Der mittlerweile steinalte MK-13 ist nicht nicht mit dem Testsieger vergleichbar, u. a. weil er Probleme mit, wie du so schön sagtest, "leckigen" GPUs hat. Da fällt mir ein: Ich habe hier noch eine GTX 470 mit diesem Kühler. Sobald ich sie heftig overvolte und übertakte (800+ MHz), steigt die Temperatur unaufhaltsam Richtung 100 Grad, Belüftung hin oder her. Mit ~700 MHz und moderater Spannung ist alles im grünen Bereich.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## metalstore (9. Juni 2014)

Guten (und heißen) Pfingstmontag euch allen 

Bin grade dabei, Eador zu installieren und habe in dem "01 Vollversion"-Ordner noch den "patch_setup_1.2.0.exe" gefunden.
Was genau bringt dieser Patch?
Leistungs-/Contentverbesserung bzw. -zuwachs? 

Gruß
metalstore

Edit: wieso erscheint dieser Thread eigentlich nicht im "Print"Unterforum? :/


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (10. Juni 2014)

mal ne frage ich hab hier ne pcgh vor mir liegen und der WOT code funktioniert nicht. was nu ? 
wargaming sagt er wäre falsch.vergeben ist er noch nicht. da sonst da stehen würde ist schon für eine andere email adresse vergeben.


----------



## torsten1970 (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

bei mir zeigt sich die Schwierigkeit, dass ich den webcode für wot auf der angegebenen Seite (Beschreibung Heftseite 109) bei Euch nicht eingeben kann. Es kommt die Meldung, es wäre kein entsprechender webcode vorhanden!? 
Mache ich etwas falsch? Ist die Seite "überlastet" oder wurde die Aktion wieder gecancelt?
Die Aktion ist ein nettes Geschenk und auch ohne den Code lese ich gerne Eure Zeitschrift!

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!
Torsten

Edit: habe den "Fehler" gefunden..... die richtige website zum Registrieren heisst: pcgh.de/code*s* und nicht wie abgedruckt nur code!
Und bei mir hat der angezeigte Code funktioniert! Vielen Dank!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juni 2014)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> mal ne frage ich hab hier ne pcgh vor mir liegen und der WOT code funktioniert nicht. was nu ?
> wargaming sagt er wäre falsch.vergeben ist er noch nicht. da sonst da stehen würde ist schon für eine andere email adresse vergeben.


Den Code hast du bereits hier angefordert, oder? Die Codes funktionieren nur auf dem europäischen Server, nicht etwa auf dem nordamerikansichen Server.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (11. Juni 2014)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Den Code hast du bereits hier angefordert, oder? Die Codes funktionieren nur auf dem europäischen Server, nicht etwa auf dem nordamerikansichen Server.


ja habe ich. ist alles auf deutsch eingestellt und auf wot.eu endend.
auch von einer anderen ip und einem anderen pc aus geht es nicht.

gibt es eine anzahl begrenzung wie viele codes von der pcgh eingelöst werden dürfen ? 
hatte hier im forum einen geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Juni 2014)

Gruß,

erst einmal gefällt mir die Ausgabe sehr. Vor allem der Artikel zur "Soundoptimierung"  Aber ich habe mir den Artikel zu World of Tanks durchgelesen und gesehen, dass auf der Seite 66/67 ein Code für World of Tanks sein soll. Nachdem ich zurück geblättert habe, musste ich feststellen, dass der Code rausgerißen war. Ärgerlich, dass ich das nicht gleich im Laden kontrolliert habe. Da waren wohl wieder Gutscheinjäger am Werk 

Nun meine Frage: Könntet ihr das nächste mal so einen Code doch etwas besser "verstecken" oder ähnliches? Ist schon ärgerlich, dass man sowas immer nachkontrollieren muss, weil manche Menschen so unehrlich sind.

EDIT: Natürlich werde ich die Zeitung reklamieren und hoffen, dass ich eine neue _mit Code_ nehmen darf, da ich für den Code auch Verwendung hätte.


----------



## trigger831 (14. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> EDIT: Natürlich werde ich die Zeitung reklamieren und hoffen, dass ich eine neue _mit Code_ nehmen darf, da ich für den Code auch Verwendung hätte.



Kann dir bei Interesse auch meinen Code per PM schicken. Umsonst versteht sich.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Juni 2014)

tigerjessy schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber nun mal das das aktuelle M.2 Interface die Bandbreite bei 800MByte/s deckelt.


Fakt ist aber nun mal das Intels aktuelles M.2 Interface die Bandbreite bei 800MByte/s deckelt.

Die Umsetzung von zB Asrock mit 4x PCIe 3.0 bei einigen Z97 sowie X99 Boards ist ebenfalls M.2 konform und erreicht theoretisch bis zu 4 GB/s.


----------



## skyscraper (16. Juni 2014)

Ist es richtig, dass Magazin-Leser keinen WoT-Code bekommen? Das finde ich sehr schade.

LG, sky


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Juni 2014)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> mal ne frage ich hab hier ne pcgh vor mir liegen und der WOT code funktioniert nicht. was nu ?
> wargaming sagt er wäre falsch.vergeben ist er noch nicht. da sonst da stehen würde ist schon für eine andere email adresse vergeben.


Pro E-Mail-Adresse kann bei pcgh.de nur ein Code eingelöst werden. Limits seitens Wargaming sollte es nicht geben.





skyscraper schrieb:


> Ist es richtig, dass Magazin-Leser keinen WoT-Code bekommen? Das finde ich sehr schade.


Ja, die Codes liegen nur der DVD-Version bei.


----------



## skyscraper (18. Juni 2014)

Ok, danke dir.


----------



## IluBabe (21. Juni 2014)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber nun mal das Intels aktuelles M.2 Interface die Bandbreite bei 800MByte/s deckelt.
> 
> Die Umsetzung von zB Asrock mit 4x PCIe 3.0 bei einigen Z97 sowie X99 Boards ist ebenfalls M.2 konform und erreicht theoretisch bis zu 4 GB/s.


Werden wir ja sehen wie das in die Tests einfließt, wenn PCGH Z97er Boards testet, also auch von Asrock. Ist schon ein bissel komsich, dass da kein Sample zur Verfügung stand, die waren wohl alle bei der Konkurrenz, so dass es nur zu Gigabyte, Asus und MSI Tests gab. Sehr schade.


----------



## Gamer1970 (23. Juni 2014)

Ich finde, ihr solltet mal besser auflisten, was an Gimmicks in euren DVD-Ausgaben enthalten sind. Sprich, das Spiel vielleicht mal kurz vorstellen, und bei Codes wie zB. jetzt für WoT, angeben wieviel man erhält. Wieviel Gold bekommt man denn eigentlich mit diesem WoT-Code?


----------



## Gamer1970 (25. Juni 2014)

Gamer1970 schrieb:


> *Wieviel Gold bekommt man denn eigentlich mit diesem WoT-Code?*



Kann das hier niemand sagen?


----------



## Seabound (25. Juni 2014)

Hab mir auchmal wieder was geleistet. Gefällt mir echt gut, die Ausgabe!


----------



## Cyberfox38 (25. Juni 2014)

Gamer1970 schrieb:


> Kann das hier niemand sagen?


Man bekommt 300 Gold


----------



## Seabound (27. Juni 2014)

Klugscheiß ON: 

Auf Seite 63 ist euch unten rechts beim Scythe Mugen ein Übersetzungsfehler unterlaufen. "...und netten Details wie der eingeprägten Sichel". Scythe bedeutet "Sense". Sickle ist Sichel. Und wenn man hin schaut, sind es auch eindeutig zwei Sensen, die auf dem Kühlkörper eingeprägt sind, keine Sicheln. 

Klugscheiß OFF


----------

